

Holus: How to scam Kickstarter backers using 19th century technology - sableraph
https://medium.com/@sableraph/how-to-sell-a-19th-century-parlor-trick-as-a-3d-holographic-display-c12a861cb8bf

======
sableraph
This fake holographic display already reached 150.000$ of pledges on
Kickstarter. Don't fall for it.

